# Not a Law, But Should Be



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

_Any person, persons, or groups, any government agencies ie city, county, state, or federal who is found guilty of harboring not reporting, or in any other means not adhering to federal guidelines concerning illegal aliens, shall be guilty of accessory to any crimes stated illegal aliens commits, or has committed (excluding crimes already stood justice for), and shall be judged accordingly _

Naw, not law but wouldn't it give these sanctuary liberals something to think about? Besides, you get caught hiding a criminal and see what the law does to you.
Anyone else have a "should be a Law?"post it here.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Any illegal alien now, regardless of what other crime(s) they have committed, are criminals.

They broke the law by illegally coming over the border, so protecting any of them is aiding and abetting.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

some locales have enacted laws to cover some of areas where the illegals don't conform .... housing for one - the illegals can't rent - some of the house rentals were being turned into nothing but mattress flop houses - 25 illegal males all chipping a few bucks per month - you can just image that frigging nitemare .... 

the local food banks were getting raided not only by illegals but illegals that didn't even live local - traveling around the circuit hitting dozens of food banks weekly .... pretty common that picture ID with local address now required ....

with the new FED enforcement - some states and locales taking aim at the illegal's vehicles and their right to be driving .... more damn scams to get around the requirements - most just driving totally illegal and putting all the risk on the legal drivers ....


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Robie said:


> Any illegal alien now, regardless of what other crime(s) they have committed, are criminals.
> 
> They broke the law by illegally coming over the border, so protecting any of them is aiding and abetting.


Thats why your bleeding heart snowflakes want to change the term from illegal to undocumented. Did you ever think we'd live long enough to have disagreements on the merits of obeying the law?, I didn't. One thing about liberals, they may not always be right, but they are always wrong.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

All muslimes should be run over by a cement truck or placed in an industrial sized trash compactor.

Let it be written, let it be done.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Texas would strike me a state that could adopt this, and I'm sure the folks in Austin would s.a.brick over it.



Moonshinedave said:


> _Any person, persons, or groups, any government agencies ie city, county, state, or federal who is found guilty of harboring not reporting, or in any other means not adhering to federal guidelines concerning illegal aliens, shall be guilty of accessory to any crimes stated illegal aliens commits, or has committed (excluding crimes already stood justice for), and shall be judged accordingly _
> 
> Naw, not law but wouldn't it give these sanctuary liberals something to think about? Besides, you get caught hiding a criminal and see what the law does to you.
> Anyone else have a "should be a Law?"post it here.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

No more laws please. We have too many as it is.

But opening a spring and fall rifle and shotgun season on muslims would be good.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> No more laws please. We have too many as it is.


Agreed. They say ignorance of the law is no excuse but we have so many laws on the books concerning everything it's impossible to know them all. Most should be done away with and we should go back to common sense laws.



Inor said:


> But opening a spring and fall rifle and shotgun season on muslims would be good.


That would be one way to solve the problem. I'll bet then an imam would not stand before the state senate and pray for the death of all infidels.

Senators object to reading of Muslim prayer - Delaware State News | Delaware State News


----------



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

inceptor said:


> Agreed. They say ignorance of the law is no excuse but we have so many laws on the books concerning everything it's impossible to know them all. Most should be done away with and we should go back to common sense laws.
> 
> Nope won't happen common sense no longer exist especially for the snowflakes. But you can keep dreaming. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

inceptor said:


> Agreed. They say ignorance of the law is no excuse but we have so many laws on the books concerning everything it's impossible to know them all. Most should be done away with and we should go back to common sense laws.
> 
> Nope won't happen common sense no longer exist especially for the snowflakes. But you can keep dreaming. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

My computer is a pain keeps double posting


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> _Any person, persons, or groups, any government agencies ie city, county, state, or federal who is found guilty of harboring not reporting, or in any other means not adhering to federal guidelines concerning illegal aliens, shall be guilty of accessory to any crimes stated illegal aliens commits, or has committed (excluding crimes already stood justice for), and shall be judged accordingly _
> 
> Naw, not law but wouldn't it give these sanctuary liberals something to think about? Besides, you get caught hiding a criminal and see what the law does to you.
> Anyone else have a "should be a Law?"post it here.


It already is a Law. These fools need to be rounded up along with the illegals.



> It is a violation of law for any person to conceal, harbor, or shield from detection in any place, including any building or means of transportation, any alien who is in the United States in violation of law.16 Harboring means any conduct that tends to substantially facilitate an alien to remain in the U.S. illegally.17 The sheltering need not be clandestine, and harboring covers aliens arrested outdoors, as well as in a building. This provision includes harboring an alien who entered the U.S. legally, but has since lost his legal status.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

No Body said:


> inceptor said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. They say ignorance of the law is no excuse but we have so many laws on the books concerning everything it's impossible to know them all. Most should be done away with and we should go back to common sense laws.
> ...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> It already is a Law. These fools need to be rounded up along with the illegals.


It's sad they have to do this but one of the things before our state legislature is a law to enforce the law. Abbott is going after sanctuary cities and trying to cover his butt from all angles.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Pass what ever law you want I may not be following it. My family broke the law 1820 to 1865 and I am proud of it. I have met people who broke the law in 1940 to 1944 and was proud to have met them. 

I break the law couple times a week by carrying weapons despite laws telling me I cannot do so. I admire anyone who wants and acts on a desire for a better life the Cubans that built rafts out of patched inter-tubes to cross an ocean got balls. 

I Favor seizing the property of business owners and business found to have hired non-green card/ US Passport holders . If the meat packing plant has lots of people working who should not be lock up the bosses/ owners and it will stop. Just make sure you got lots of food put away before ICE pays a visit to the midwest meat packing plants. Loosing some bar tenders and bars in Boston does not bother me but those meat packing plants are never going to be raided.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> Pass what ever law you want I may not be following it. My family broke the law 1820 to 1865 and I am proud of it. I have met people who broke the law in 1940 to 1944 and was proud to have met them.
> 
> I break the law couple times a week by carrying weapons despite laws telling me I cannot do so. I admire anyone who wants and acts on a desire for a better life the Cubans that built rafts out of patched inter-tubes to cross an ocean got balls.
> 
> I Favor seizing the property of business owners and business found to have hired non-green card/ US Passport holders . If the meat packing plant has lots of people working who should not be lock up the bosses/ owners and it will stop. Just make sure you got lots of food put away before ICE pays a visit to the midwest meat packing plants. Loosing some bar tenders and bars in Boston does not bother me but those meat packing plants are never going to be raided.


I would like to have a better life. So you are condoning me breaking into your house and taking your stuff?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Most of what you said is spot on..too many laws. But MOFo's coming to MY COUNTRY illegally is FUBAR. What makes it FUBAR is the Welfare State that WE THE PEOPLE have created via our Representatives.
One side of my family came her legally in 1902. The other side of my family was here from the start.

What does that mean?

Nothing. But EFF with me and mine...and life sucks for you.



RJAMES said:


> Pass what ever law you want I may not be following it. My family broke the law 1820 to 1865 and I am proud of it. I have met people who broke the law in 1940 to 1944 and was proud to have met them.
> 
> I break the law couple times a week by carrying weapons despite laws telling me I cannot do so. I admire anyone who wants and acts on a desire for a better life the Cubans that built rafts out of patched inter-tubes to cross an ocean got balls.
> 
> I Favor seizing the property of business owners and business found to have hired non-green card/ US Passport holders . If the meat packing plant has lots of people working who should not be lock up the bosses/ owners and it will stop. Just make sure you got lots of food put away before ICE pays a visit to the midwest meat packing plants. Loosing some bar tenders and bars in Boston does not bother me but those meat packing plants are never going to be raided.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Pass what ever law you want I may not be following it. My family broke the law 1820 to 1865 and I am proud of it. I have met people who broke the law in 1940 to 1944 and was proud to have met them.


So we should only follow the rules we FEEL like following and ignore the rest. That seems to be the philosophy of the progressives. Laws should apply to some and not others. Or they can be applied sometimes but other times can be ignored. Or you can make it up as you go along. Interesting.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

mistake forgot to hit quote.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I would like to have a better life. So you are condoning me breaking into your house and taking your stuff?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


he vast majority of people that came to America over the centuries have been hard working , religious people that wanted better lives for their families and would never steal . Unfortunately not all of their descendants stay that way.

I do have some 4 or 5th generation English/ Irish / northern European neighbors that like to steal and are always getting arrested . I do not think they go to services but most of their families the ones that still go are Baptist / Southern Baptist who's ancestors in the 1860 fought for the south those most were too poor to own any slaves. They hung out after High school never got a skill or degree got into drugs and it is down hill from there.

No one is welcome to steal but ask for help, ride to work, loan to go to school sure thing I can and have done that.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

If we are fantasizing about laws - I would change the drivers test to require the applicant to change a tire, check the oil, tire pressure. 

Require every vehicle to have a fire extinguisher , first aid kit, emergency blanket, emergency markers.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> If we are fantasizing about laws - I would change the drivers test to require the applicant to change a tire, check the oil, tire pressure.
> 
> Require every vehicle to have a fire extinguisher , first aid kit, emergency blanket, emergency markers.


But then we would have another law we choose to ignore.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> he vast majority of people that came to America over the centuries have been hard working , religious people that wanted better lives for their families and would never steal . Unfortunately not all of their descendants stay that way.
> 
> I do have some 4 or 5th generation English/ Irish / northern European neighbors that like to steal and are always getting arrested . I do not think they go to services but most of their families the ones that still go are Baptist / Southern Baptist who's ancestors in the 1860 fought for the south those most were too poor to own any slaves. They hung out after High school never got a skill or degree got into drugs and it is down hill from there.
> 
> No one is welcome to steal but ask for help, ride to work, loan to go to school sure thing I can and have done that.


You are clouding the conversation. There are legal immigrants and illegal immigrants. Most people are welcoming to legal immigrants. It's the illegal ones we have the problem with.

Do I blame them in the least for wanting a better life? Not at all. But the fact remains we are a sovereign nation and without laws and those laws being enforced we are doomed to crumble.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> You are clouding the conversation. There are legal immigrants and illegal immigrants. Most people are welcoming to legal immigrants. It's the illegal ones we have the problem with.
> 
> Do I blame them in the least for wanting a better life? Not at all. But the fact remains we are a sovereign nation and without laws and those laws being enforced we are doomed to crumble.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Definitely worth repeating!

Respect for people, respect for our laws and respect of our country seems to be a thing of the past.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Now see, this guy chose to ignore the law. He was caught by the homeowner and assaulted. I'll bet the homeowner does jail time for not respecting this guy's right to ignore any law he chooses.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Yep Guy is white, clearly baited the poor downtrodden in with that KEG in the doorway.



inceptor said:


> Now see, this guy chose to ignore the law. He was caught by the homeowner and assaulted. I'll bet the homeowner does jail time for not respecting this guy's right to ignore any law he chooses.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> All muslimes should be run over by a cement truck or placed in an industrial sized trash compactor.
> 
> Let it be written, let it be done.


 Move over I'll drive.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> _Any person, persons, or groups, any government agencies ie city, county, state, or federal who is found guilty of harboring not reporting, or in any other means not adhering to federal guidelines concerning illegal aliens, shall be guilty of accessory to any crimes stated illegal aliens commits, or has committed (excluding crimes already stood justice for), and shall be judged accordingly _
> 
> Naw, not law but wouldn't it give these sanctuary liberals something to think about? Besides, you get caught hiding a criminal and see what the law does to you.
> Anyone else have a "should be a Law?"post it here.


We now seemed to have come full circle on the illegal aliens. Back in the good old 70s the Feds paid the local gendarmes five bucks a head for all we could catch. AWOL sailors paid 10 if we took them to jail (a certified depository for Federal prisoners) or 15 if we took them back to the base. Most of them got delivered back from whence they came cause five bucks was five bucks in them days. Then one day LULAC filed a big Federal law suit and the State fell for a what they called a "consent decree" which seemed to say we could not mess with illegals since it was a Federal Crime and we was not Federales so we did not hold it against em any longer. The Sailors was still fair game for a while but not for long. Not sure why people like to keep changing up the rules like this. Its enough to drive people crazy.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> View attachment 43361


Do you ever wonder how much lower home owners, liability, automand health insurance might be if we didn't have to cover for those here against our laws?


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

inceptor said:


> So we should only follow the rules we FEEL like following and ignore the rest. That seems to be the philosophy of the progressives. Laws should apply to some and not others. Or they can be applied sometimes but other times can be ignored. Or you can make it up as you go along. Interesting.


You do understand the folks in the 1940 were ignoring laws- like your supposed to turn in your Jewish neighbor so they can be gassed - imposed by Nazis and in the 1800's they were helping slaves escape. Just because something is legal does not make it morally right.

You should think for yourself and not accept everything your government tells you legal or not . It was legal to gun down women and children as long as they were Native Americans .


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> You do understand the folks in the 1940 were ignoring laws- like your supposed to turn in your Jewish neighbor so they can be gassed - imposed by Nazis and in the 1800's they were helping slaves escape. Just because something is legal does not make it morally right.
> 
> You should think for yourself and not accept everything your government tells you legal or not . It was legal to gun down women and children as long as they were Native Americans .


Would that include your home state where it is still legal to kill Mormons? Or how about Massachusetts which is the only state in the union that has not specifically outlawed slavery?

Maybe you should understand more and think for yourself? (Or at least read a bit more.)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It should be a law that I can shoot to hell and back all these idiots who roll slow in the left lane.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> You do understand the folks in the 1940 were ignoring laws- like your supposed to turn in your Jewish neighbor so they can be gassed - imposed by Nazis and in the 1800's they were helping slaves escape. Just because something is legal does not make it morally right.


We had gas camps? I thought that was Germany. I wasn't alive in the 30's and 40's and didn't know the US had a law imposing Nazi rule.



RJAMES said:


> You should think for yourself and not accept everything your government tells you legal or not . It was legal to gun down women and children as long as they were Native Americans .


Ok moron, there is a difference between doing what's right and intentionally ignoring law. Was there a law stating you had to shoot women and children or was it just allowed? Did the US have a law that all Jews must be sent to gas camps? There is a major difference between doing what's right and just blatantly ignoring law.

Are you telling me it's morally right to allow criminals into our nation? We should allow rape and murder so the "undocumented aliens" can have a better life? Is it morally right to allow them to collect government benefits when they have never paid anything into the system? Is it morally right to allow them to bring in drugs to our country so they can make huge profits from said drugs?

What you stated above has nothing to do with the laws of this nation. Do I agree with all the laws of this govt? No. But I do believe there is a way to change them. You sound like a snowflake, just do whatever makes you feel good.

If you haven't been paying attention, I do think for myself. I think your an idiot that changing the subject. Deflection is common among those who want to fundamentally change what we have.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Thats why your bleeding heart snowflakes want to change the term from illegal to undocumented. Did you ever think we'd live long enough to have disagreements on the merits of obeying the law?, I didn't. One thing about liberals, they may not always be right, but they are always wrong.


Ummm... people in the US have had disagreements over the merits of obeying the law from the inception of the country.

Google "Whisky Rebellion" where George Washington himself had to put his military uniform back on and ride out to squash the law-breakers (as much to protect the largest whiskey producers in the country's profits than any issue he had with rebellion. Fun fact: Who was the largest whiskey producer in the USA at the time? George Washington. Imagine that, and also it's no wonder that that your history books skipped telling this little "fun fact", wouldn't want to tarnish the legend of the great man by telling the truth or anything.)


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

For those who think I am full of "hoey" on this, I present the following:

Prof CJ's Dangerous History Podcast: Whiskey Rebellion


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Ummm... people in the US have had disagreements over the merits of obeying the law from the inception of the country.
> 
> Google "Whisky Rebellion" where George Washington himself had to put his military uniform back on and ride out to squash the law-breakers (as much to protect the largest whiskey producers in the country's profits than any issue he had with rebellion. Fun fact: Who was the largest whiskey producer in the USA at the time? George Washington. Imagine that, and also it's no wonder that that your history books skipped telling this little "fun fact", wouldn't want to tarnish the legend of the great man by telling the truth or anything.)


Oh, I'm aware of this fact. My question is this, does the fact that GW broke the law make it ok?

What about Slick Willy? He's a pedophile by all accounts, does that make it ok?

I still like to believe we are a nation of laws. To just chunk them all aside like was stated earlier is to say the heart of this country no longer exists.

I can't and won't say I haven't broken the law but I knew the consequences of doing so. Some I paid for, others I didn't. BUT I still believe in the rule of law. I didn't and don't just ignore laws that I disagree with. Pretend like they don't exist.

Better yet, are you ready for WROL? Imagine what life will be like when everyone decides that no law should be followed.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Oh, I'm aware of this fact. My question is this, does the fact that GW broke the law make it ok?
> 
> What about Slick Willy? He's a pedophile by all accounts, does that make it ok?
> 
> ...


I understand people like to believe that we are a nation of just laws.

I like to believe that Santa is real, that the Easter Bunny will visit me this weekend and that none of those hot women on magazine covers are photoshopped...

Me believing those silly things does not make it so.

We are a nation of haves and have nots. The haves can do whatever it is they want, and the have nots cannot. It's been that way since day one in the USA.

The Constitution was written to protect the rights of everybody (as long as by everybody we mean upper class wealthy men of european descent). Women? Not mentioned. Slavery? Need we go there?

Pile on top of that all of the many states where you had to be a white male landowner & protestant to even have a vote (Catholics, jews, orthodox Christians, Quakers, etc... were out of luck and out of power). In early America (after the Declaration of Independence MANY areas allowed only about 15 percent of the population to vote because the rest of the 85-percent were disqualified for some reason or other whether it be race, sex, religion or whatever).

This is how our country was DESIGNED to work. This is the era where these laws came from. I'm not saying that it's right (it manifestly IS NOT RIGHT) I'm just saying that we need to keep in mind the context of what we are talking about when this country was founded.

Eighty years later we had a civil war which was all about which group of rich protestant white men would rule.. the ones in Washington or the ones in the state capitols. It was never about "liberty and justice for all".

Am I ready for life without rule of law? No, but I'm just fine for life without rule of unjust and stupid laws, without laws that are designed to help the rich stay rich and that keep people in bondage by giving them a system of generational welfare.

I could live with a WHOLE LOT less laws, I don't need laws that take my money away from me and pay for stupid crap that I would never approve of (nor would many of you), I don't need my money taken to fund a whole huge bunch of the stupid crap the federal government is doing.

I'm OK with laws against murdering my neighbors. I'm not OK with laws that give private companies eminent domain so that they can do for-profit projects that don't benefit society.

I'm OK with laws that send rapists to prison. I'm not OK with laws that make it illegal to grow herbs in my own garden for my own use, the punishment for which is to put the offender into a for-profit prison system (a lot of states are doing those now) .

When I hear straw-man arguments like "Better yet, are you ready for WROL? Imagine what life will be like when everyone decides that no law should be followed" I just have to point out that there's a difference between giving a baby a bath in the tub and throwing the baby out into the middle of the storm tossed Atlantic ocean to get it clean. We can do reasonable things without having to go to extremes.

It's been my experience that most laws we pass are designed to help somebody who is paying off the congress to do it, or fixing catastrophic crap that some previous law caused.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I understand people like to believe that we are a nation of just laws.
> 
> I like to believe that Santa is real, that the Easter Bunny will visit me this weekend and that none of those hot women on magazine covers are photoshopped...
> 
> ...


Well, I'm glad you support the BLM, undocumented immigrants and Islamic refugees. The snowflakes would be proud.

In a world without WROL all this is permitted. Who knows, there be many more agreeing with you. This could be interesting.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

As an added point. There ARE way too many laws on the books. No one could ever possible know them all. Like I stated before, they need a serious pruning. I also don't disagree that politicians are lining their pockets with enacting these obscure laws.

That being said, a nation without rule of law is nor more than domination through brute force. Anything goes and many will die, not because of natural selection but because might makes right. Germany and the old Soviet Union thought might makes right and millions died.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Well, I'm glad you support the BLM, undocumented immigrants and Islamic refugees. The snowflakes would be proud.
> 
> In a world without WROL all this is permitted. Who knows, there be many more agreeing with you. This could be interesting.


With all due respect, I think you are very, very confused as to what I am talking about.

I'm talking about doing away with stupid laws that take my money away to spend it on things I don't approve of, and you bring up the BLM like I would support that?

Let's be perfectly clear, I am a anarchistic leaning libertarian, the LAST thing I want is the BLM. It's crap like this that is destroying our freedom.

What causes the BLM to be? Stupid laws that should not exsist.

I am not opposed to ALL laws since I am a realist, and I know that most people can't really wrap their head around the concept of actual freedom, we have been too conditioned to believe that the government is there to protect us from every tiny threat and powder our bums at all times.

I would be 100 percent happy if we shut down ALL immigration, because I end up paying for these people (people who aren't from here, who I don't want here and who I end up writing checks to support). What's the difference?

I oppose many/most laws that oppress US citizens in the US. These other folks? They are not US Citizens and need to be wherever they are citizens of.

Next up I expect to hear the strawman argument of "would you have let the Jews get exterminated in Europe?" generally asked by somebody who knows squat about US History. Let me fill you in. We did not declare war on Germany until after they declared war on us. Pearl Harbor had just happened, and we were pissed... I MEAN PISSED... at Japan. Hitler was an idiot to declare war on us, if he had just shut the hell up, we would have been 100 percent "all-in" on Japan and left Europe to the UK and Stalin to deal with (with some material support).

My take? If you live in a place that will go bug-freaking-nuts in a WROL situation, well... now's the time to do something about it and get the hell out of there while there's time.

Where I live WROL won't happen, because we are a small, close community where just about everybody is at least third cousins to everybody else. I choose to give up a lot of "creature comforts" to live in a place like this. We can't go to 20 different places to eat in a 3 mile radius, we can't go to the movies without driving half an hour... but if the SHTF I know each and every person around my family, and I know we have each other's back.

I don't need any freaking government taking care of me.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> With all due respect, I think you are very, very confused as to what I am talking about.


Well this wouldn't be the first time. :vs_laugh:



Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I'm talking about doing away with stupid laws that take my money away to spend it on things I don't approve of, and you bring up the BLM like I would support that?


That wasn't necessarily direct at you entirely. I agree 100% on the stupid laws. What I read earlier was a post that said basically all laws should be ignored. Then your post seemed to back him up. I believe in law and order, basic laws referring to the decency of our society. The Constitution provided basic decency but did not provide for total control which is the direction we are heading.



Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Let's be perfectly clear, I am a anarchistic leaning libertarian, the LAST thing I want is the BLM. It's crap like this that is destroying our freedom.
> 
> What causes the BLM to be? Stupid laws that should not exsist.
> 
> ...


I'm getting too old to be a warrior although I can't argue these points. Don't get me wrong, I will do what I need to do but my days of trying to be a commando are over.



Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Next up I expect to hear the strawman argument of "would you have let the Jews get exterminated in Europe?" generally asked by somebody who knows squat about US History. Let me fill you in. We did not declare war on Germany until after they declared war on us. Pearl Harbor had just happened, and we were pissed... I MEAN PISSED... at Japan. Hitler was an idiot to declare war on us, if he had just shut the hell up, we would have been 100 percent "all-in" on Japan and left Europe to the UK and Stalin to deal with (with some material support).


First part you WILL NOT hear from me. As to WWII I agree. Many corporations supported Hitler. Including the Fords and Rockefeller's.



Salt-N-Pepper said:


> My take? If you live in a place that will go bug-freaking-nuts in a WROL situation, well... now's the time to do something about it and get the hell out of there while there's time.
> 
> Where I live WROL won't happen, because we are a small, close community where just about everybody is at least third cousins to everybody else. I choose to give up a lot of "creature comforts" to live in a place like this. We can't go to 20 different places to eat in a 3 mile radius, we can't go to the movies without driving half an hour... but if the SHTF I know each and every person around my family, and I know we have each other's back.
> 
> I don't need any freaking government taking care of me.


I live in suburbia so I don't have the same confidence that you do. If I have to go then I will have a place to go but I hope that need never arises. One thing that will happen is that I will leave a lot of preps (not essentials) behind to help rebuild. I have tried to get out of here several times but it hasn't been possible. If it does become possible then I'm gone. If not, I'll work with what I have and do what I can.


----------

